# The Walking Dead (TellTale Games)



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

Discuss the first and second game, along with the 400 Days DLC!















Please put spoilers in spoilers!


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Spoiler



Im thinking that telltale are going to kill off Mike atthe begging of episode 5 as a shotgun is pointer right at his face when the guns start firing.. I also think Kenny or Luke (probably both) are going to die next episode as for Bonnie... Bonnie I really dont care what hapens to her...
Also I think the baby might die next episode sadly ;(,



What do you think?


----------



## Chromie (Jul 30, 2014)

The game is better than the crappy show!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2014)

I like the game a lot. I'm very curious to see what will happen in the upcoming episode, what with the way last episode ended.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



My brother and I were talking about this, and we agree that Clem will probably be the only survivor. My brother thinks she'll survive with the baby, though I'm not sure about that. There may be an additional survivor, but I honestly have no idea what they're going to do next episode. 

I know I'll be pissed if Clem dies.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jul 30, 2014)

I've only watched the season two one by ZackScott. I can't wait for another episode of it from Zackscott. It looks like a really good game anyway.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I like the game a lot. I'm very curious to see what will happen in the upcoming episode, what with the way last episode ended.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I doubt they would kill off Clem but I wouldnt mind leaving her for the upcoming season 3 (Yeah its confirmed)
As she has literally became a walking brick, she comes across as invincible and nothing ever puts her in danger even if it is supposed to seem like it does..
My hopes for the next episode is finding Christa personally and if they baby survives he could be something that makes Christa happy as her baby passed away..
For season 3 im hoping to see more of Wyatt and Eddie myself, theyre awesome!
p.s Eddie reminds me of the smug bird villager, Jacques


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Of course, the baby will die. :/

I didn't notice the Mike thing, though - I might check the last chapter of that episode to check it out.

I have a feeling that Clementine will be injured through the gunfire. I don't think Clementine will be left alone again, though.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I like the game a lot. I'm very curious to see what will happen in the upcoming episode, what with the way last episode ended.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I don't think Clementine will actually die since she wasn't at the receiving end of the guns, but injured, maybe. I think she'll try to take the baby with her for a bit, but I think the baby would die.


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2014)

Spoiler



Clementine will raise the baby.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

Chromie said:


> The game is better than the crappy show!



I wouldn't know about that since I haven't watched the series. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine will raise the baby.



I think so, too.


----------



## puppy (Jul 30, 2014)

Spoiler: season2



i was really upset about sarah. you cant save her no matter what you do and it sucks. i didnt even like sarah but ****. also i dont really get why arvo's gang still says you stole from him even when you let him keep his bag??? you didnt steal??

luke and jane pissed me off im not even going to get into that agh


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

puppy said:


> Spoiler: season2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: sarah



What happens to Sarah when you do save her from the little house-thingy? I didn't save her because I thought I couldn't get through to her. whoops.





Spoiler: luke and jane



I was pretty surprised when that happened, heh. I guess it shows that Luke can make mistakes, seeing as he was portrayed as "perfect" before this episode.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Spoiler: sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



She eventually ends up falling off the balcony when it collapses and gets devoured and Luke isnt perfect, he got caught in the previous episode which troubled the group..


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 30, 2014)

Spoiler: character deaths



there's kind of an obvious pattern regarding those you decide to save. if there's the option to let them die (and they actually do die), then your saving them is kind of pointless because those characters always seem to die in the end anyway. duck, carly, doug, nick, and now sarah.


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 30, 2014)

Spoiler



the ending was like WTF O_O. i seriously want the last episode to be released already, but it's another two months.  this has probably been said already or something, but im pretty sure arvo lied that clem stole his meds because arvo was trying to steal it from his group, thus attempting to shove it into that trash can. i mean, it seems pretty obvious imo lol


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Spoiler: character deaths
> 
> 
> 
> there's kind of an obvious pattern regarding those you decide to save. if there's the option to let them die (and they actually do die), then your saving them is kind of pointless because those characters always seem to die in the end anyway. duck, carly, doug, nick, and now sarah.





Spoiler



I don't really mind that, since you can't really expect people to live long in a zombie apocalypse.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Vinathi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the ending was like WTF O_O. i seriously want the last episode to be released already, but it's another two months.  this has probably been said already or something, but im pretty sure arvo lied that clem stole his meds because arvo was trying to steal it from his group, thus attempting to shove it into that trash can. i mean, it seems pretty obvious imo lol





Spoiler



Arvo is pretty much Ben 2.0 according to your theory, haha.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoiler



Is it bad I don't really feel bad that Sarah's dead? Also, RIP Rebecca. 
I wonder what happens now.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoiler



I think im alone when I say that I want Kenny to die...
I thinks its complete bs that he even managed to survive what happened in season 1


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

puppy said:


> Spoiler: season2
> 
> 
> 
> i was really upset about sarah. you cant save her no matter what you do and it sucks.





Spoiler: Sarah



ME TOO and I feel like I'm the only one who likes Sarah. Everyone else just completely hates her or they don't like her.
I don't care if you don't like her, but to say that she deserved to die is a bit too much. I mean she's just a kid, give her a break. You can't expect every kid to be like Clementine because every person is different. There's also the fact that Carlos kept her sheltered throughout everything until the Carver situation happened. She was suddenly exposed to everything and I didn't expect her to be calm about it. My friend mentioned the part when Jane was talking about how there's no point trying to constantly save someone who wants to die while we were talking about Sarah. We think that Sarah didn't want to die. She was just in shock after her father died, which is reasonable.
I WASN'T EXPECTING HER DEATH TO HAPPEN LIKE THAT. I REALLY WANTED HER TO LIVE.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

sojin said:


> Spoiler: Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't want her to die either  
You are correct Sarah didn't want to die she was just in shock from her father getting devoured right in front of her, the person she cared for the most so excuse her for going through a rough patch..
I have seen both options results an both make me feel terrible especially the one where you leave her behind as she starts to have a panic attack from her anxiety and start shouting for Clem :,( and it's all Lukes fault! For Nicks death AND for Sarah's death


----------



## nekosync (Jul 31, 2014)

sojin said:


> Spoiler: Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: sarah



Yeah, I felt really sorry for her too. 

I feel like people dislike her because they think she's "weak" or a "burden" - just like with Yuki in Mirai Nikki and Ben in Season 1.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't see the one where you leave her behind. I would probably die of feels. ;_;





nekosync said:


> Spoiler: sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Probably. 
Yuki is alright but Ben is meh. His actions had so many TERRIBLE consequences and from what I remember, he didn't do anything to help the group. I did feel bad for him when he snapped at Kenny and when he died though.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 31, 2014)

one huge spoiler tag thread


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 31, 2014)

sojin said:


> Spoiler: Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I mean, I wouldn't say I wanted her to die, but I just didn't want to see her face anymore. If she was separated from the group or something, like how Kenny originally was, then I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

I think im the only person who liked Ben ._.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I think im the only person who liked Ben ._.



Probably.


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoiler: sarah



I actually wanted her to survive  
They should have shot her before the walkers came amirite?


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I think im the only person who liked Ben ._.



I loved Ben </3


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I think im the only person who liked Ben ._.



yeah pretty sure


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I wouldn't say I wanted her to die, but I just didn't want to see her face anymore. If she was separated from the group or something, like how Kenny originally was, then I'd be happy with that.



Fair enough.
I like and dislike Kenny at the same time.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoiler: Season 2 Episode 4



Luke's excuse for not looking out for walkers was horrible. I actually took a liking to Sarah because she was the only other girl the same age as me. I disliked this episode because no matter what you picked, it all had the same outcome.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

When you think about it this season could've not existed and nobody would've minded imo :/


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 31, 2014)

I think Mike is the only character that I actually like in the second season (except for Clem, she's a given).  All the other characters manage to annoy me somehow by either being a burden, not knowing when to shut their mouth, or just being plain stupid.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I think Mike is the only character that I actually like in the second season (except for Clem, she's a given).  All the other characters manage to annoy me somehow by either being a burden, not knowing when to shut their mouth, or just being plain stupid.



Honestly, I really like Kenny. He's a dumbass sometimes, but it was really nice to have him back in my opinion. But, yeah, I feel like Mike is the only reasonable character at this moment.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I think Mike is the only character that I actually like in the second season (except for Clem, she's a given).  All the other characters manage to annoy me somehow by either being a burden, not knowing when to shut their mouth, or just being plain stupid.



I agree with you!
Mike is awesome, I also liked Pete but Y'know..
Im hoping the 400 days characters salvage the wreck of a cast atm...
#WyattAndEddie


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



Probably.
I hope mike will survive though he's one of the best characters.
And I think kenny and luke will be determinant


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm cool with Kenny being back, but it would've been awesome if it was Lilly.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

Capella said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Season 2 Episode 4



I feel like what they're going to do is kill off everyone so you're alone again. Honestly, I'd be really sad if they died. I like Bonnie, Mike, and Kenny. But we've been with the group for ages, so that's my two cents of what I think will happen, lol.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 1, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> When you think about it this season could've not existed and nobody would've minded imo :/



I would definitely mind, considering 



Spoiler



the huge cliff-hanger at the end


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I would definitely mind, considering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant by that is Telltale could've left The walking dead the way it was
as I dont think season 2 has been very good...


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 1, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> What I meant by that is Telltale could've left The walking dead the way it was
> as I dont think season 2 has been very good...



I like it so far. Its had its ups and downs, but I think It's holding up pretty well so far. I'm pretty excited to see what's going to happen to


Spoiler: Spoilers: Season 2 Episode 4



Clem and the group with the gun fight. I kinda' hope the baby survives, but I really doubt it.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 2, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> What I meant by that is Telltale could've left The walking dead the way it was
> as I dont think season 2 has been very good...



I agree with Retro. I think Telltale is pulling off the second season superbly.


----------



## nard (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Season 3 confirmed!​


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 2, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Season 3 confirmed!​





Spoiler: Spoiler



"Telltale has yet to say if the game will feature Clementine as a lead character."


----------



## nard (Aug 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Telltale has yet to say if the game will feature Clementine as a lead character."






Spoiler



Please let Clem live, LET HER LIVE!


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 2, 2014)

Chromie said:


> The game is better than the crappy show!


Have to agree that I did not get into the television series. I heard a lot about the Governor too but found his character lackluster, or maybe that is just because most of what I saw was when he fell into a depressive state and was running errands for a family. 

That said, I find the characters in the TellTale story to be emotionally engaging, and the nuanced, smart portrayal of a child protagonist is most welcome.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

I just finished the episode so I'm late but


sojin said:


> Spoiler: Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I completely agree. Sarah could be annoying and she held the group back at times, I think, but I really wanted her to survive. I liked her and felt bad for her. She's only a kid, after all, and like it's been said said she's been sheltered throughout the whole thing.


I just really hope Mike survives, he's my favorite character along with Clementine.



I think this episode has been one of the better ones but the whole game is really great. I'm excited for the last episode and really happy a third season has been confirmed!


----------



## Lauren (Aug 2, 2014)

I wont be spoiling anything but I thoroughly enjoy the TV Show and the game, i am completely up to date with the games. I cannot wait for the last episode! So much is going to happen, I know it!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm honestly kind of surprised that so many people go so far as to hate Sarah. I don't think she's the greatest character either, but she was put in the game for a reason (as seen last episode), and she's not as bad as other characters have been. 

Plus, I think they made it fairly clear that something was wrong with her, aside from Carlos sheltering her, which may have made it even worse.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Aug 7, 2014)

I love TWDG! I've only played the first season though, I'm waiting to see if the whole second season will be available for Xbox


----------



## Capella (Aug 26, 2014)

EPISODE 5 IS OUT IM GETTING IT RN


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 26, 2014)

Can you guys continue to post spoilers in spoiler tags for awhile? I won't be able to play episode 5 until Saturday, and I know others may have similar time constraints. That'd be great, thanks!

Also, my brother's already played it and keeps telling me I'm gonna be really sad. :')


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler



I cried when luke drowned...


----------



## Imitation (Aug 27, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I cried when luke drowned...





Spoiler



Yeah... ;(


HOLY HDSIHISA SOMEBODY ACKNOWLEDGES NOUCOME!!!!! DD :OOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



Im curious...
What ending did everybody get?
I believe there are 3 main endings
1. Go with Kenny and find Wellington (Option 1 leave Wellington with Kenny Option 2 Go into Wellington with AJ and leave Kenny)
2. Go with Jane back to Howes (Option 1 Let Randy, Patricia and Gill in Option 2 Make them leave)
3. Leave alone / Kill Kenny after he kills Jane

I went with Jane and made the family leave (I thought Jane would leave or somethin if I let them in..)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  






Spoiler: you're not getting in that easily






Spoiler: you sure you played it?






Spoiler: really?






Spoiler: don't lie






Spoiler: fine



I went with "go with Jane and let the family in". Felt like some twist was gonna happen. 



Spoiler: what happens if you do let them in (if interested)



nothing much. But, Clementine notices the father possesing a gun, then the kid says "cool hat" and the screen cuts to black. Is this crucial?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think this is pretty interesting (for the people who are going to buy season 3) as it could start off in 5 completely different ways presuming season 3 stays with Clem

AJ and Clem in Wellington
AJ, Clem and Kenny wandering around
AJ and Clem wandering alone
AJ, Clem and Jane alone in Howes
AJ, Clem, Jane, Patricia, Randy and Gill in Howes

Personally I think the AJ and Clem wandering alone one sounds the most interesting to start with..
Also im curious to see which start they give to the people starting on season 3..


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In my opinion, the one with AJ, Clem, Jane, and the family seems interesting to me because 


Spoiler



like I said, Randy had a gun that Clem is skeptical about.


But it seems very unlikely.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler: Episode 5



Lol, I killed Jane and didn't regret it. Jane could have said any given time to Kenny that the baby was alive, but she didn't. I never liked Jane, anyways. I didn't feel bad for Luke because he was being stupid in Episode 4 which made me dislike him. I would've killed Bonnie and Mike (Sadly.. I liked Mike, he was rad.), and definitely Arvo. I should have never stopped Kenny from hitting him.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler



this episode made me cry so much. The part when Clem dreams about being in the RV talking to Lee got me on the verge of tears. A game never made me feel this way omg


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this episode made me cry so much. The part when Clem dreams about being in the RV talking to Lee got me on the verge of tears. A game never made me feel this way omg





Spoiler: Right?



I swear, I think I cried four times. I played all the endings, and, my god, they were all so sad. Especially at the [SHOOT KENNY] ending. Waterworks everywhere. I don't think I've cried that hard since Clem had to shoot Lee.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: Right?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I think I cried four times. I played all the endings, and, my god, they were all so sad. Especially at the [SHOOT KENNY] ending. Waterworks everywhere. I don't think I've cried that hard since Clem had to shoot Lee.


Goddamit Telltale why do you do this to us.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Goddamit Telltale why do you do this to us.





Spoiler: Episode 5



I think they put the flashback in there to tell us that people do things out of anger, which is what Kenny and Jane were doing. Maybe they were just trying to make it harder for us to choose, or just wanted us to cry even more.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: Episode 5
> 
> 
> 
> I think they put the flashback in there to tell us that people do things out of anger, which is what Kenny and Jane were doing. Maybe they were just trying to make it harder for us to choose, or just wanted us to cry even more.



Now that I think about it, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 27, 2014)

episode 5

MY EYE BALLS ARE GOING TO FALL OUT OF MY HEAD I SWEAR 
i cannot handle how many feels i felt throughout the game, i cried for most of it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 27, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. Noucome is my favourite anime. the choices are hilarious


----------



## Beachland (Aug 27, 2014)

I just finished episode 5, wow. I was pretty conflicted about what to do but in the end I liked the decision I made. I can't wait until season 3 but it's probably going to be a long time before it begins...



Spoiler



I ended up letting Kenny kill Jane because I thought that she actually let AJ die. Even though she was lying about it, it was stupid of her to purposely start a fight. It sucks that you can't have both of them live.

I had AJ and Clem stay in Wellington because that seemed safer and I don't really like Kenny that much, his behavior towards Arvo was just horrible and throughout both seasons he's said and done a lot of things I don't agree with.

Also, I wanted to cry when Luke died. He was one of my favorites this season.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 27, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I just finished episode 5, wow. I was pretty conflicted about what to do but in the end I liked the decision I made. I can't wait until season 3 but it's probably going to be a long time before it begins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  Episode 5 (And a little S1.)



Jane could have said to Kenny that he wasn't dead, but I don't know why she didn't. I feel like she purposely wanted to start a fight with Kenny. If you kill Kenny, she says "I didn't know he would do that.", so I really don't understand why she didn't tell him. I also had Clem and AJ stay in Wellington, because Kenny wanted me too. On the other side, Arvo did shoot you. Even after you defended him (If you did.), so I could care less of what happens to Arvo and the others. Kenny was a dumbass this season, but I feel he just wants whats best. Plus, his whole family died. So, yeah.

I didn't mind Luke dying tbh. I feel like there wasn't much to him except to be a good friend, like Mark/Doug in Season 1 (even though I did feel bad when those two died.





Spoiler: Season 3 (kind of.)



I feel like the character you play will be AJ, Clementine, or the little boy in Jane's ending. There's something special about him.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler



I replayed the endings and the endings with Kenny dropping them off at Wellington made me bawl like a baby.


----------



## puppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler: EPISODW FIVE



WHAT JANE DID WAS NOT OKAY WHAT THE ACTUAL ****
that was manipulative and unnecessary jfc. i hate her. likE how was kenny supposed to react? she acted like she left that baby to die. she prodded a damn agitated animal and was like LOOK CLEM SEE WHAT HE REALLY IS. i liked jane before she pulled that ****. i cant deal with this game anymore


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler



hopefully we can cut off arvos balls for daring to shoot Clementine in the shoulder..



sorry if you saw anything before i fixed my spoiler tag..


----------



## Imitation (Aug 28, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Arvo felt like it was Clementines fault that her sister had died as (determinant) she started the gun fight and she also killed his sister (even if she was a walker) and family/friends..
Im not saying Clementine deserved to be shot but Kenny put Arvo through a ton of **** after his family/friends were literally just wiped out so its a bit obvious he would have wanted vengeance in one form or another and what better chance would he get when he is holding a gun at the person who shot his sister


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

puppy said:


> Spoiler: EPISODW FIVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Truuuueee. Jane was a manipulative witch and I felt so betrayed.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 28, 2014)

puppy said:


> Spoiler: EPISODW FIVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this.



Spoiler



I saw some people on Tumblr saying "I HATE JANE" and I didn't understand why until I played through the episode... honestly she seemed to be "tough but still nice" to me until the end. I didn't want her to die but I think I'm happy I chose Kenny because if you choose to let Kenny live, he's really nice to Clementine.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I totally agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Episode 5



Still, through all that, I felt a little bad letting Kenny kill her. What she did wasn't okay, but I felt like she was one of Clem's good friends, how she saved her and gives nice little tips throughout the game. I mean, I felt bad not even trying to help her, I guess. Kenny is just a big softie in my opinion. He's just really.. protective, I guess.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I totally agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



he is.mHonestly the Kenny endings impacted me more than the jane one. He puts the children first. And when he didn't look back I held back a sniffle.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler: The only good endings



Kenny's. Basically.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: The only good endings
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny's. Basically.



I second that.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 28, 2014)

I liked Kenny's endings but I'd feel bad for Jane since her plan is only revealed in her endings and they'd never find out why the baby was alive.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler: ;-;



I messed up and chose to let Jane die but I meant to shoot Kenny instead, I'll have to replay all the endings later. dfdafdg Jane was so stupid but I can kinda see why she did what she did, it seemed like she was trying to look out for Clem by proving to her how unreasonable Kenny was, but it was a ridiculous plan. Both her and Kenny make me really mad sometimes but I like them both so saving one of them was a hard decision. 

I'm upset about Mike. He was probably my favorite character and I wouldn't have expected him to turn on Clem and the others like he sorta did. /:


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn't even stop to say sorry. :c


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> He didn't even stop to say sorry. :c





Spoiler



That was the worst part about it. He was just intent on leaving and he didn't even offer anything to Clem, it's like he didn't care about her at all.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That was the worst part about it. He was just intent on leaving and he didn't even offer anything to Clem, it's like he didn't care about her at all.





Spoiler:  Episode 5



Part of me wants to forgive him because he was really nice to Clem and never tried to start fights with anyone like the others, but another part of me feels really betrayed by him, lol. Man, I wish he would've at least said he was sorry like Bonnie did. I felt bad for threatening to shoot them, lol.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 28, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That was the worst part about it. He was just intent on leaving and he didn't even offer anything to Clem, it's like he didn't care about her at all.





Spoiler



I know! I thought Mike was a nice guy but he didn't even offer for Clementine to come with them, he just asked her to put the gun down as if she didn't have any reason to be pointing it at them. I can understand why Bonnie and Mike (and Arvo) wanted to leave but I can't believe they would abandon Clementine- especially since they hated Kenny and Jane, why would they leave her and the baby alone with them?!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 28, 2014)

Beachland said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I thought Mike was a nice guy but he didn't even offer for Clementine to come with them, he just asked her to put the gun down as if she didn't have any reason to be pointing it at them. I can understand why Bonnie and Mike (and Arvo) wanted to leave but I can't believe they would abandon Clementine- especially since they hated Kenny and Jane, why would they leave her and the baby alone with them?!





Spoiler



He might've offered Clem to go with them but somebody was a bit quick to pull the trigger )


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

<Speaking Russian>

i feel like arvo is kind of like ben . . .


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler:  Episode 5
> 
> 
> 
> Part of me wants to forgive him because he was really nice to Clem and never tried to start fights with anyone like the others, but another part of me feels really betrayed by him, lol. Man, I wish he would've at least said he was sorry like Bonnie did. I felt bad for threatening to shoot them, lol.





Spoiler



Yeah, the fact that he was always so nice was why it surprised me so much. He's the least I would've expected it from. I can understand why he'd wanna leave but it's hard for me to forgive him for it. :c

by the way I first saw your avatar before I finished the game and I started clinging onto hope that maybe somehow Lee would come back in the final episode. :'(





Beachland said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I thought Mike was a nice guy but he didn't even offer for Clementine to come with them, he just asked her to put the gun down as if she didn't have any reason to be pointing it at them. I can understand why Bonnie and Mike (and Arvo) wanted to leave but I can't believe they would abandon Clementine- especially since they hated Kenny and Jane, why would they leave her and the baby alone with them?!





Spoiler



Right?? I understand them wanting to leave Kenny and Jane but they were abandoning Clem and AJ and taking all of their supplies away from them. They shouldn't take it out on the kids.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Episode 5



I know, right? Like, at least leave us a LITTLE supplies, do you want us to die, Mike? 

Ergh, I'm sorry. When Iw as playing it, in my head I kept thinking "Lee's totally going to come back.", but he never did. ;-; 
At least we have the flashback..


----------



## Saylor (Aug 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: Episode 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, no worries. I knew there was no way that could ever happen but it'd be nice. I'm glad we at least got that, too, I thought it was such a good scene.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoiler



LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :'(((((((((((((((((((((
STUPID ARVO I DONT LIKE HIM LIKE U STARTED ALL THAT MESS AND GOT UR OWN SISTER KILLED i felt bad for him until he shot clem like WTF
bonnie is w/e but mike wuz cool tho y did u leave us i cri ery tim

OK I USED TO LIKE JANE A LOT BUT WAT 2 HECK SHE GOT KENNY KILLED SO SHE CAN PROVE A POINT????/// BRUH
I USED TO HAVE A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP WITH KENNY BUT NOW IM ALL LIKE #TEAMKENNY ALL DA WAY
yea he has hella flaws and hes basically made of anger but he lost everyone he loved so that must b rough and at the end of the day hes there for clem 100000% so KENNY BEST CHARACTER 2K14 EVERYONE ELSE GO HOME IM PRAYIN HE WONT DIE OR ELSE IM QUITTING hes the only one i would completely trust

that family in janes ending seems suspicious doe THE DUDE EVEN HAS A GUN I DONT TRUST THAT AT ALL


----------



## Capella (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



in the end i shot kenny nd i went with jane to howes 
i let the family in bc idk they didnt look dangerous.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoiler



I played the Jane ending again and kept the family out and holy **** Clem's a badass. 

But I feel like in the next season this family might be a threat.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoiler



 I just finished episode 5 and I'm bawling like a baby. 
I had to shoot Kenny because I felt like he was just getting worse and he was hurt enough already. I thought either way he dies, but I guess not. What happens if you choose to look away?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoiler



Finished the episode like a minute ago. It was okay... Idk, I felt kind of underwhelmed by everything that happened. I wound up shooting Kenny and staying with Jane and the family. Other than those two events, it didn't really feel like a season finale to me.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the episode like a minute ago. It was okay... Idk, I felt kind of underwhelmed by everything that happened. I wound up shooting Kenny and staying with Jane and the family. Other than those two events, it didn't really feel like a season finale to me.





Spoiler



Even though I prefer Jane I thought the Kenny endings were much better, they felt more complete and more like a finale to me. Before that it felt like the episode was moving a bit too fast for me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I prefer Jane I thought the Kenny endings were much better, they felt more complete and more like a finale to me. Before that it felt like the episode was moving a bit too fast for me.





Spoiler



Hmm, yeah, I didn't much care for Kenny either. I mean, I liked him well enough last season, but he was just so broken this season. Plus, as it went on, I found it progressively harder to forgive him for everything he had done. I also had a hunch that the baby was still alive, and Kenny didn't have to take it that far, even if Jane did something wrong in lying about what happened to the baby. 

That said, I'm probably gonna look those endings up and watch them (I already know that you can go to Wellington and leave Kenny or stay with him until there's room), but I'm content with the choices I've made. My brother also has a theory that I'm slightly inclined to agree with, which is that Clem likely won't show up in season three, or she will show up, but minus whoever she went with. Otherwise, I really don't see how Telltale is going to pull all these endings together.

Also, kind of conflicted about Bonnie and Mike now. Like Jesus, I'm so pissed at them for everything they did towards the end. 

Another thought (omg I need to stop). Really sad Christa didn't make an entrance during this episode. I thought for sure she and Clem would be reunited.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Episode 5



If you look away, Kenny will kill Jane. That means you can go with Kenny to Wellington, or shoot him to be on your own with AJ.



I also want to say that when you first start up (Like, first time playing it.) Season 2, doesn't it look at your S1 save file?


----------



## Saylor (Aug 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I feel the same about Kenny. I really do like him but I thought he was beginning to get too aggressive. But when it come to the decision to pick between him and Jane I almost felt like he was the better option because even though he was a hindrance to the team, I felt like he was always had good intentions and he was there for Clem and AJ. I love Jane though I ended up saving my game with her ending.

I was thinking the same as your brother. The endings are so different from each other that I have a feeling we may be controlling another character for the third season.

Ahhh, it's gonna feel like forever waiting for the next season.



- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Spoiler: Episode 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it does.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

punches telltale in the face

thats all i gotta say


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> punches telltale in the face
> 
> thats all i gotta say



Punches telltale back

BRING BACK LUKE GAWD DAMN IT.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 30, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> BRING BACK LUKE GAWD DAMN IT.



 Spoiler
Spoiler
Spoiler
Spoiler
Spoiler


----------



## LilD (Aug 30, 2014)

This game is better than the actual show on AMC

Last episode was pretty intense


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

I love watching people stream it on Twitch. Can't wait until October.

  So um. I'm looking at theories on youtube, and I see this. 



Spoiler: Don't open if you've never played.








 OMGGG. I can't even breathe right nowwwwwwdefrgt


----------



## nekosync (Aug 31, 2014)

Spoiler



I decided to shoot Kenny. I know that what Jane did was stupid and manipulative, but I think that this quote really applies here: "Sometimes good people do bad things." TBH, I wish Luke didn't die so Clem could go with him. He seemed far more level-headed than anyone else.



- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> I love watching people stream it on Twitch. Can't wait until October.
> 
> So um. I'm looking at theories on youtube, and I see this.
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Farobi (Aug 31, 2014)

I think you shouldn't even be on this thread if you haven't finished the game. Adding a spoiler is annoying.



Spoiler



Looking at all the endings, I think my favorite one was to go with Kenny and be left at Wellington. If that's what he wants, then yeah! (im low at this..,,)



- - - Post Merge - - -

But I enjoyed playing the game. Pretty sad, but it wasn't cry worthy :,(


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> I love watching people stream it on Twitch. Can't wait until October.
> 
> So um. I'm looking at theories on youtube, and I see this.
> 
> ...



Jesus lmfao


Farobi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, after watching the others, that was probably my favorite too. 



Spoiler



I feel like all the Jane endings are "bad" endings, because, like Saylor said, the Kenny ones seem much more complete.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh geez... 


Spoiler



My favorite ending was the Kenny endings. The Jane endings were just... Eh. I mean, they weren't like, jaw dropping. I don't know. I liked that Kenny and Clem got to Wellington and you got to choose. 

But, Jesus Christ, I cried when Kenny gave Clem his hat if you chose to go to Wellington.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 31, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> Oh geez...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Omg the hat made me a little emotional too. I hope season 3 has Clem as a teenager (15-16) and young AJ wearing the hat if that's the ending you chose. I keep looking up news for season 3 but I can't find anything.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 31, 2014)

Spoiler:  Episode 5



I actually decided to replay and go to the ending where Kenny, AJ and I leave Wellington as a whole. Even if that was what Kenny wanted, I really just didn't want to leave without him.


----------

